# Horror movie list



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have watched almost every horror movie that has a descent cinema photographer behind the lens from 1977. Classics and horrible bombs. I have always loved horror movies and will continue to enjoy them. While many others do not like these movies I tend to watch 20 of them a month.

While I sometimes get off track and watch gory action foreign mobster and thriller movies I always come back to watching horror movies. So this wont be a long winded post. I am just going to start writing down my list of movies I intend on watching over the next 2-4 weeks. I would watch them sooner but I have been on a big Asian subtitled binge as of lately. And watching more than one of those a night can prove to be difficult.

SO if any others have suggestions for movies to watch I would greatly appreciate it. This list will not include amovies I hav watched but just the next list of movies I intend on seeing. I also wont be writing any long review about any of them because I am not as eloquent as others and would just dribble nonsense.

SO here is my next list.

1. Holy Ghost People
2. Chimeres
3. Battle of the Damned
4. Cheap Thrills
5. Almost Human
6. Pig
7. Patrick:Evil Awakens
8. Proxy(Cant wait to find this one)
9. Antisocial
10. Sparks(Sin City like)





11. Old Boy(looks very good)
12. Cabining
13. Septic Man
14. Seed 2
15. Seed 1
16. Odd Thomas.(looks good also)





And I am very much looking forward to seeing WER. Looks awesome to me.


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not into horror movies, but the last one that I saw and was very impressed with was The Conjuring.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes I saw that one also and I liked it. I watched Insidious 2 a few weeks ago and liked that one also. Thale was pretty good to me also. I like the slow story movies coming out from Norway, Finland, and Sweden. Not a huge gore film but I seem to really like how foreign horror movies are written compared to USA. BUT there are a few exceptions.


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm inclined to believe that the language one speaks significantly influences the possible outcome of one's creative work. Kind of like a musical instrument. If you play more than one instrument, you find that different instruments, inspire different ideas. And not only that, but the ideas on one instrument sometimes don't translate to others.

So when I watch great foreign films, I can only imagine how great they are if one were to understand the original language!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I tend to watch subtitles a LOT and that has preserved my thinking of how the movie must feel to others who speak the native tongue. BUT in saying that I watched 2 other Japanese gangster movies with dubbed audio and subtitles and the audio did not match the audio. Also the subtitled actors are horrible.

Just now got done with watching Devoured. Slow moving in which I figured about 1/3 the way in what was going to happen. Since I also just watched Contracted the other day there was the tooth scene that I am tired of seeing now. All in all Devoured was a decent movie that I actually watched all the way through. So that to me means good enough.


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

The only time I prefer watching dubbed movies are when I know the original acting sucks. I find that the dubbed version masks the bad acting, so I don't get distracted by it. A good movie will be worse off dubbed, no doubt.

Did you see this by any chance?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2588102/Make-sure-bed-lights-Scary-horror-short-film-make-think-twice-sleeping-dark-sweeps-internet.html


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Old Boy was .......not good. I was left with a disturbed feeling and just thinking this is not a good movie. SO I will be watching the original now since I heard that is MUCH better than the remake.

Also just got done watching The Facility. I thought it was a predictable movie. Reminded me a bit of the Sam Neal and Event Horizon. Not the story line but some of the scenes when the patients are hurting themselves. So not a high ranking horror movie but for me I would still give it a recommendation for watching.


----------

